# Pictures: the newest ones and others.....



## Erica (Mar 27, 2007)

Here is the newest of them, I think her name will be Erica's Big City Bomb Shell. She is less than one day old in these pictures. She was born Sunday night around 10pm. Finally it's a GIRL!!! Shes a perlino with a star, and I like her a lot, very pretty girl. I can't wait to see her unfolded!

(Little Kings Big City Buck x World of Miniatures Infinity) "Shelly" if that sticks; is a full sister to Erica's Shez Buckn' Awesome.

















Next was this boy, who is unnamed at this point.....He was just over a day old in these pictures, as he was born Sunday morning at 4am. He's a golden buckskin, and has four HIGH whites on him, and a star and a teeny tiny strip. I can see him with someone in the driving arena with those high whites and if he moves anywhere near like his full brother does he'll look awesome in the cart. I have his brother up showing and can't wait to get the hair off him, he's looking so good.

(Little Kings Big City Buck x AD I'll Make My Own Design) He's a full brother to Erica's Big City Prankster Bucks.
















And the other new one, "Twister", his reg name I haven't come up with yet......but he is 3 days old in these pictures. He was born Friday morning. He's a bright bay with a funny blaze; or actually a star, strip and little snip I guess. It looks like a tornado/twister. He is already spoiled rotten and is just so pretty. Teeny tiny head and tippy ears.

(Cross country Take My Breath Away x Erica's SRF Charisma)

He has 4 crosses to Rowdy.........sire is a Rowdy grandson and greatgrandson (being a Redboy son and grandson)..........then his dam is also a Rowdy grandaughter and greatgranddaughter (with a touch of Buckeroo being a Buck Echo grandaughter)

I think it shows in this boy, he looks a lot like Rowdy does in the picture that is used to promote him so much.

He still has to get up on his feet a little, this was mom's first baby...





















Then I snapped a few of some of the others as I went through the fields to check on everyone......

Here's one shot of TKO, Erica's Total Knockout, he is now 3 weeks old!!! (Cross country Take My Breath Away x Erica's Knock Your Socks Off) He is just a tad rotten, (don't know why



: )

He's getting hairy, but oh well.....






I'll get the ones of Looker and Roller and whoever else I snapped in the next post......I got this one full


----------



## Devon (Mar 27, 2007)

Aww.. I LOVE LOVE the unnamed boy with 4 white socks! he is STUNNING



: Thsoe marking will definatly be flashy in the ring especially on a buckskin neat. :new_shocked:


----------



## Erica (Mar 27, 2007)

Here's Looker and all his bad self.....(not sure why he's rotten either  ) Erica's Take a Look At Me. He is now 17 days old and a lil stink. (Cross Country Take My Breath Away x Erica's Just Wait and See)

He's getting hairy too......but oh well, I haven't had time to clip on them any, and it is still March so never know about the weather





















and jealous of mom giving TKO "his" attention






Here's Roller, Erica's Big City The Thunder Rolls. He is going through that stage of just leave me alone, you can look but you can't touch........he is so upheaded and he can MOVE....he's going to be a SP horse for sure and a good one. (Little Kings Big City Buck x Little Kings Wild Thunder) He's double Buckeroo. He is two weeks old here and very hairy as well.....
















And then CT, Erica's Big City Conspiracy Theory. He's double Buckeroo as well, Buckeroo and Buck Echo grandson. (Little Kings Big City Buck x Applewood Farms Echos Adventuress) He is 18 days old here.......very petite little boy. I really like him a lot.


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Mar 27, 2007)

They are all just gorgeous just think next year's babies will all be fillies LOL


----------



## CNC MINIS (Mar 27, 2007)

I just love those Taker babies! Of course I am fond of Looker if he is anything like his Gramps (Erica's Prince Charming



:



: ) he is awesome. Congrats on all the healthy foals even if they are mostly boys.

Christy


----------



## RJRMINIS (Mar 27, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Oh Erica, they all look sooo good!!! Little Looker just is marked so neat, I just love his markings, so wild!!!! That first picture of you scratching his back has got to go to equusite!!!



: [/SIZE]


----------



## River Wood (Mar 27, 2007)

Very nice indeed Congrats!! :aktion033:


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Mar 27, 2007)

Wow!! They are all just gorgeous! I love the little pinto though. Wowee!! Do you have many more due? I have to wait until may for my 2 mares. it seems so far away! We still have so much snow, i am jealous of your shorts and thongs! I am still wearing sorrels and insulated coveralls! lol


----------



## Jill (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh My Gosh!!!!!!






I honestly LOVE every one of them!!! Each of them is just so exceptional









Maybe I am a little partial to Shelly and to Destiny's little brother but gosh, it's like picking favorites out of favorites! Love them ALL!!!!


----------



## Frankie (Mar 27, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

All are so nice, congratulations on a wonderful start to your foal season.

Waiting for the rest!!!!!! :lol: :lol: Sure to be as nice.



:


----------



## Chamomile (Mar 27, 2007)

Oooh I love them all! It's a good thing I don't have any money. I would be soooooo boy poor around here. In the 6 years we have been having babies, we have had only colts. So I can't imagine that this year will be any different! I would love a couple of your boys, for driving. Man those boys are so upright!!! :new_shocked:


----------



## Leeana (Mar 27, 2007)

Love them all.

Looker has to be my fave so far! Even looking past that 'blinding color' he has such a great body. wow! Love him


----------



## Tami (Mar 27, 2007)

I get on here just to see your babies. They are fantastic, every one of them. I am partial to perlino filly ( I LOVE double dilutes, she could come live with me in a heartbeat...lol) I watch the foaling cam and my husband says "Don't you see enough of that here?"...lol.


----------



## ~Palomino~ (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh Erica, I KNEW I was going to like that filly, but WOW, I didn't know I was going to like her THIS much! I have never liked a new born foal as much as her, she is PERFECT! She is everything and MORE than I want! PLEASE let me know if you are going to sell her!

And of course all the other foals are GORGOUS! I love the full brother to Prankster and wish he was a filly!

Im going to back to my DREAMING and looking at her pictures haha

Congratulations!

Gage


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Mar 27, 2007)

Absolutely GORGEOUS babies, Erica!!! I can't decide a favorite of this bunch, they're all just beautiful! I am partial to Chrissy's boy, but we knew I would be!



: I LOVE Design's boy as well, heck, I love em' all. Congratulations on a beautiful bunch of foals!

Jodi


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Mar 27, 2007)

They're all amazing...congratulations!

Tracy


----------



## Erica (Mar 27, 2007)

Painted Meadows,

6 more to foal for me.....Candy x Bandito; Silver x Big City; Toucher x Bandito; Diamond x Big City; Socks x Bandito and then Geisha is looking like she may be in foal as well (even though she didn't think she was all fall flirting with the boys).........Candy may pull one off by the end of this month. Silver, Socks, Toucher will be middle of April I think, Diamond first of May.......and Geisha I'm going to have US to see where she stands as I said she pretended to be open ALL of last year



: she looks like end of May maybe....

And then #7 is a National Champion mare bred to Taker that will be foaling here...

So If all the rest have fillies it will be 50/50; Like I said I'm not going to hold my breath for that though........I am just happy they are all healthy, all have been EASY births, only had one MINOR malpostion with a leg back and that was an easy fix. They are all nice, even if they are colts....they'll make someone some nice show colts, herdsires, or show geldings.

I had two more due but....

Sunshine, a maiden Redboy daughter lost/aborted mid Feb (she actually US open in Sept, but around the first of the year you could see a belly starting); a silver dapple filly. It was 7-8 months along, and the cord was wrapped around the back leg three times.....this was probably a Destiny foal, as I bred her to him all spring, and she kept cycling but I bred her end of June to him the last time. Then first of August I turned her out with Taker. Looked about right for her to foal end of May with what she was carrying.

Then I think Rowdy didn't catch, or lost her's early on this winter. She came back open early this year, though US bred at a few months along. She was bred to BC....and is back out with him now.


----------



## Rachel (Mar 27, 2007)

Lookin' good! Love the coloring on Design's boy and that face on Chrissy's!



:


----------



## Kendra (Mar 27, 2007)

I love the colt with the socks!


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Mar 27, 2007)

Wow. You are one busy girl!! I'll cross my fingers for fillies from now on!


----------



## Miniequine (Mar 27, 2007)

:new_shocked:

they are all really awesome.

I LOVE TKO's little face.




:

~sandy


----------



## lvponies (Mar 27, 2007)

They are all beautiful, but my favorites are Looker and the colt with the high white stockings. Congratulations on all your beautiful babies!!!


----------



## HJF (Mar 27, 2007)

They are all so nice! But I think I like Twister the most. :bgrin


----------



## CKC (Mar 27, 2007)

Love them all Erica!

But.... I really like High Whites(unamed colt).



I do see him in the driving ring.

Isn't there a trailer load coming my way in the fall?





Kim


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Mar 27, 2007)

Well, yes there is, Kim. And I CAN'T wait!! :new_multi: :new_multi:


----------



## Erica (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks guys......I can't wait until summer to get the clippers out on them but until then... :lol:


----------



## Cherokee Rose (Mar 27, 2007)

Just Love those baby pics.....such well cared for and well bred babies........Congratulations on a successful foaling season so far............Carrie


----------



## Shawntelle (Mar 27, 2007)

Hey Erica,

Love them all...There is something about that loud pinto i just love, not sure what since im not usually a big fan of the bald faces, but he is sooo nice, and the two difforent coloured ears,



:



: remind me again that i dint need another boy around the barn  :bgrin

Love them all, the new little filly is stunning too



:

Congrats again, and im sure il be talking to ya soon





~Shawntelle


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Mar 28, 2007)

You grow a fine crop a kids there young lady! Quite a beautiful group! I think my fav is your unnamed boy!


----------



## MyLilShowGirl (Mar 28, 2007)

WOW...gorgeous foals erica!!! Thanks for sharing those very sweet pictures





Congrats!!


----------



## MiniaturePrincess429 (Mar 28, 2007)

Aww i love Looker he is so adorable, and with that loud chrome, phew! you got something else on your hands. :aktion033: Now I guess we'll have to watch them all grow up and become the Dynomite from Erica's Tiny Trotters. :lol:


----------



## jlh (Mar 28, 2007)

they are all really nice babies, as always.

love the leadrope action in the first pictures with Shelly!


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Mar 28, 2007)

LOVE them Erica.. I will get one of them one of these days.. I can hardly resist!


----------



## Erica (Mar 28, 2007)

OK - "noname" is now - Erica's Big City Bootlegger........I've been calling him "Boots"

Still no registered name for Twister yet....


----------



## hairicane (Mar 28, 2007)

Each one is more lovely, what great babies!! But that flashy little overo boy, now he is just oozing attitude and tons of personality. Congrats on all those show winners to be.


----------



## Mona (Mar 29, 2007)

Pretty babies Erica!


----------



## Gena (Mar 31, 2007)

Your breeding program/foals are just OUTSTANDING Erica, I love them ALL!!!

Thanks for sharing your beautiful babies with us!



:



:



:


----------

